# I applied for a job



## karennnnnnn (Jan 7, 2019)

I just sent an email for a job. Honestly, after so many times spent thinking and overthinking to apply for a job, I finally did. Especially knowing this job would involve me in (very) scary situations like dealing with customers and probably make conversations. I also will be working in a team (which I can really suck at cause these past few years I've been with myself and not really interacting) and meet new people...also again I have no experience in this position so I'm already really scared of the mistakes I could've made though they seek for people with no experiences. I don't know if they would call me for an interview but if they did, I hope they're warm people or I would step back immediately T^T

My first job which I left a few months ago was quite good, I work alone and my boss is really friendly so I'm comfortable working there. I always had morning shift because that's only the time I'm available, when I first had night shift I was so shocked and scared seeing so many people and I'm also anxious about this coffee shop I'm applying job for. Especially when it's the weekend! But I'll beat the fear! I will always have my mask on, at least that could help. Hahaha.

Sent from my SM-A307GN using Tapatalk


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Well done for taking that first step and applying. It's okay to make mistakes, everybody makes mistakes at some point in their life. They will expect people to make mistakes if they are not calling for people with experience. Even people with experience can make mistakes. No one is perfect. People have bad days and not everybody owns up and admits when they've made a mistake. If they call you for an interview you can see how you feel about the place and some of the people that work there. Just because you applied you don't have to take the job if they offer you it. I hope you will let us know how you get on


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Good motivation applying for the job. Hope you get an interview. That is where the real nerves show up for me. Interviews are very stressful for me


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats .


----------

